# how can i save & export desktop settings?



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

how can i save & export my desktop settings, ie APPEARANCE, FONTS, SCREENSAVER, ICONS, TASKBAR, so that i can restore them in case of reformat & reinstall. or so that i can import them onto another computer? thanks in advance.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

indigowindow
Most of the directions for Desktop configurations are kept in the registry under HKEY_USERS\.Default\Control Panel or HKEY_USERS\(Your Name)\Control Panel if user are set up. 
The Control Panel key can be exported in its entirety and saved for merging with other registries, *however* you can run into problems especially with specific pointers from the registry. 
Will explain later what that means.
If you take a cruise through the above mentioned control panel and below you will see many folders, Accessability, Appearence, Color, color, cursor, keyboard, mouse and so on. Contained within these folder are many generic settings such as numeric screen sizing, and many switches which represent your current wishes, (Sound on activation, warning sounds, all being on or off switches). These numeric settings mentioned are not a problem exporting and importing since they relate to your specific machines OS and could conceivably be transferred to another machine using the same OS. 
There are other settings of which I eluded to above that can cause problems if exported and then imported elsewhere or unto a newly formatted machine. These entries are pointers to specific files contained somewhere else on the receiving machine. These files are pointers to Schemes, Wallpapers and other specific Items that must be available in the pointed spot in order for the import to be successfull. 
The long and short of this Export\Import process is yes it can work if you limit your Import to items that are generic settings in nature for your OS and\or make sure all themes, schemes, wallpapers, and other pointed to specific files are made available in the spots on receiving system.

NOTE: Before any attempt to merge an exported registry you should export the corresponding current registry so you have a fall back position in case something unknown happens.

Dave


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

thanks, dave. that points me in the right direction.


----------

